# Hobby 600



## Forrester

I have just imported a Hobby 600, ,91 version, which I bought private for 11,300 euros. Although it has done 193k it had a service rcord as long as your arm & a recon. engine 400k ago. It also came with a spare set of wheels & new Winter tyres!
Driving it back home[ on the Vendors plates & insurance! ] we did about 27mpg cruising at 65/70. As the overall condition is good I am well pleased.
However, due to my non existant German & the Vendors brief English, I still need to know some operating details.
Can anybody tell me how to change the fridge to operate on the gas supply- it seems OK on the 220V, and also I can't get any gas to the hob. As I can't read the German handbook I need to know the basic operating instructions-is it possible to get an English handbook?
Also how do you operate the Truma heating & HW boiler?
Any help would be appreciated.
Forrester.


----------



## flyboy

A friend had the same problem so he e-mailed Hobby and they sent him an English version FOC it's worth a try.


----------

